# "C'mon in, I made some sweet tea."



## PHRAG (Apr 4, 2007)

"Why don't you have a seat over there."


These _To Catch A Predator_ specials by Dateline NBC have been running on Court TV at night. Oh my god, some of the people caught up in this crap are scary. I think though, if anyone offers me sweet tea, I am going to run like hell.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 4, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> "Why don't you have a seat over there."
> 
> 
> I think though, if anyone offers me sweet tea, I am going to run like hell.



By then it is too late.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 4, 2007)

Have you watched any of these shows? That doctor's career is over.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't think these shows are right, entrapment and all that. Also, the cameras and the show can really foul up a legitimate prosecution. I really don't like them, don't watch them. BUT where the hell has your sense of judgment gone, if as a grown adult you think it is okay to set up a sex date with a young under aged teenager? How stupid can you be? Of course it will hit the fan, and the courts, and the press and the sex offender registry. Amazing.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 4, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Have you watched any of these shows? That doctor's career is over.



Yes, I've watched it numerous times. It is amazing how stupid people can be. They have even caught the same offenders multiple times coming to the bait.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 4, 2007)

Leo Schordje said:


> I don't think these shows are right, entrapment and all that. Also, the cameras and the show can really foul up a legitimate prosecution. I really don't like them, don't watch them. BUT where the hell has your sense of judgment gone, if as a grown adult you think it is okay to set up a sex date with a young under aged teenager? How stupid can you be? Of course it will hit the fan, and the courts, and the press and the sex offender registry. Amazing.



I guess it is not really entrapment because the guys are hunting in the chat rooms. They go looking for kids to prey on, it is not like a guy being approached by a undercover cop posing as a hooker and being persuaded to do something he otherwise might not. The prosecution is not compromised by the cameras because the crime is actually the communication on the internet. And besides the guys always spill their guts to the detectives after they are arrested. The sad part is it gives a blatant hint to what humans are really capable of. Reality TV.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2007)

You can't arrest or try someone for a crime they haven't committed.


----------



## bwester (Apr 4, 2007)

What got me was the guy they caught for a second time.... I mean seriously, what the F??


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 4, 2007)

NYEric said:


> You can't arrest or try someone for a crime they haven't committed.



Soliciting a minor for sex over the internet is a crime. They only use the sting operation to get them to come to the police, instead of the police chasing them down.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Soliciting a minor for sex over the internet is a crime.


Thanks, John. You beat me -- and said what I was going to say.
These guys got what they deserve.

Has anyone been watching the new series, "To catch an ID Thief" -- very interesting.


----------



## bwester (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah, especially interesting to me since my paypal account got hacked


----------



## Hien (Apr 5, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> "Why don't you have a seat over there."
> 
> 
> These _To Catch A Predator_ specials by Dateline NBC have been running on Court TV at night. Oh my god, some of the people caught up in this crap are scary. I think though, if anyone offers me sweet tea, I am going to run like hell.



Is he one of the ones get caught? didn't think anyone with such a good look needs to get into seducing underaged.:rollhappy:


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## TADD (Apr 5, 2007)

Damn picture why does it stop? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

Gremlins [or common sense] at work to prevent troublesome download!


----------

